# Red oak trim with Cabot's American Maple stain applied..



## raybonz (Oct 31, 2011)

Got the stain applied today and the plan is to poly it next weekend..

Ray


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Oct 31, 2011)

Ray that is beautiful.


----------



## raybonz (Oct 31, 2011)

Backwoods Savage said:
			
		

> Ray that is beautiful.



Thanx Dennis it's getting there..

Ray


----------



## Gasifier (Nov 2, 2011)

Very cool Ray. That stone chimney looks so good with that exosed framework in the ceiling. Just awesome. That stove is very rustic looking and goes great with everything. Sweet set up man!


----------



## wood spliter (Nov 2, 2011)

The whole setup looks very nice!


----------



## raybonz (Nov 2, 2011)

Gasifier said:
			
		

> Very cool Ray. That stone chimney looks so good with that exosed framework in the ceiling. Just awesome. That stove is very rustic looking and goes great with everything. Sweet set up man!



Thanx Gasifier! The beams are exposed because the 1st floor is log with standard construction upstairs..

Ray


----------



## raybonz (Nov 2, 2011)

wood spliter said:
			
		

> The whole setup looks very nice!



Thanx Wood!

Ray


----------



## begreen (Nov 3, 2011)

Love that look. There is only one thing missing. FIRE!


----------



## firefighterjake (Nov 3, 2011)

Gasifier said:
			
		

> Very cool Ray. That stone chimney looks so good with that exosed framework in the ceiling. Just awesome. That stove is very rustic looking and goes great with everything. Sweet set up man!



I was thinking the same thing . . . would love to see more pics of this house . . . the stove, hearth and home seem to work very well together.


----------



## raybonz (Nov 3, 2011)

BeGreen said:
			
		

> Love that look. There is only one thing missing. FIRE!



Thanx BG! We did have a fire burning prior to the pics but it was too warm to reload.. Have been running it off and on the past week or so and just lit it now to take the chill off..

Ray


----------



## raybonz (Nov 3, 2011)

firefighterjake said:
			
		

> Gasifier said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanx for the compliments Jake but the house is nothing special and I have lots of work ahead as I need new carpet and new kitchen and bathroom floors plus need to remodel the upstairs bathroom..  In the spring I need to replace my septic tank and that will run close to 2 grand ugh.. It never ends!

Ray


----------



## leeave96 (Nov 3, 2011)

Ray,

That install looks mighty fine.  The large/open area you are heating should help dampen the intensity of the heat - keeping you from being cooked out.  The convection part of the stove should help get the heat around too.

Very nice!

Bill


----------



## raybonz (Nov 3, 2011)

leeave96 said:
			
		

> Ray,
> 
> That install looks mighty fine.  The large/open area you are heating should help dampen the intensity of the heat - keeping you from being cooked out.  The convection part of the stove should help get the heat around too.
> 
> ...



Thanx Bill! The convection blower does a good job moving the heat around and is quiet as well.. So far I am pleased with the T-5..

Ray


----------



## daveswoodhauler (Nov 3, 2011)

raybonz said:
			
		

> Backwoods Savage said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Its not getting there...ITS THERE!

Really nice setup Ray...my mom in law almost has the same setup as you, except she doesn't have a nice purty stove in front like you do. (Every time I go to my MIL's house, I just look at the center chimney and dream about a nice big stove there)
Real nice setup.


----------



## raybonz (Nov 3, 2011)

daveswoodhauler said:
			
		

> raybonz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanx Dave! I never realized how unusual having a chimney setup like mine is.. I looked for hrs. at this site and on the net for ideas how to tie the hearth to chimney and found nothing so I cemented from the tile hearth to the chimney using Sakcrete Vinyl concrete patching cement and that worked OK.. I thought it would be difficult but it was the easiest part..

Ray


----------



## tfdchief (Nov 4, 2011)

raybonz said:
			
		

> firefighterjake said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like a home, not house to me, warm and cozy and inviting.  Very nice.  I considered that stove for our kitchen but it was just to big.  Looks good and a good fit in your place though.


----------



## raybonz (Nov 4, 2011)

tfdchief said:
			
		

> raybonz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanx Steve! Well we did raise 5 kids here over the past 24 years so it is well worn 

Ray


----------



## tfdchief (Nov 4, 2011)

raybonz said:
			
		

> Thanx Steve! Well we did raise 5 kids here over the past 24 years so it is well worn
> 
> Ray


That's part of what makes it a home!  not a house.  Lot of difference in my opinion.  I bet they come HOME a lot!


----------



## firefighterjake (Nov 4, 2011)

raybonz said:
			
		

> firefighterjake said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



House or home? There is a difference . . . seeing that you've lived there for some time and raised several kids . . . I would say it is a well loved and used home, not just a house . . . and that's what makes it special . . . and honestly, from what I can see, it looks quite nice . . . 

Being a home owner means one thing . . . there are always repairs or renovations we need or want to make . . . it never truly ends until we die . . . but that's also the joy of home ownership . . . having a place that we can do whatever we want to put our own stamp on it.


----------



## raybonz (Nov 4, 2011)

tfdchief said:
			
		

> raybonz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They do come home on occasion and always on Thanksgiving and Christmas.. 

Ray


----------



## raybonz (Nov 4, 2011)

firefighterjake said:
			
		

> raybonz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Very true Jake one of these days I will get it done but I pay for things when I do them so things have to wait..

Ray


----------



## firefighterjake (Nov 7, 2011)

raybonz said:
			
		

> firefighterjake said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's the way we've been doing our house . . . a little at a time . . . generally paying cash and doing most of the work ourselves.


----------



## raybonz (Nov 7, 2011)

firefighterjake said:
			
		

> raybonz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



When I retire I will have a full time job updating my house lol.. 

Ray


----------

